# **ENDED**Turkey Pot Call #15...starting bid is $20.00



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Important Auction Info...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auction payment should be made to woodbarter via the donate button.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping price is not included in the auction bid price...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping will be small flat rate box or flat rate envelope (depending on the call won, because of the packaging sent by each call maker)
If you bid and win more than 2 calls then a flat rate envelope or medium flat rate box will be used.
All calls are at my house and my shipping zip code is 06248-1222 if you would like it shipped an alternate way.
You may pay for shipping from me to you either by paypal, check or money order. I'll cover the shipping up front and ship em all out once they are paid for (auction payment) and Kevin lets me know. However I do expect payment. Shipping 19 calls will drain a wallet.
PM Me for more details or Questions.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If for some reason a call is NOT Auctioned off, then it will be shipped back to the call maker.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2015)

$20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 1, 2015)

50...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

That is mouthwatering!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

I need to snipe this one....


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I need to snipe this one....


I think you and about fifty others have the same idea! I just want to watch the gun fight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I need to snipe this one....


Not so fast, my friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

I might bid on this one just for memory sake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2015)

55

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> 55

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


>


Old geezer thinks he's jacking the price up. Kathie will take away his internet privileges if someone doesnt outbid and save him. Who is feeling generous?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I think you and about fifty others have the same idea! I just want to watch the gun fight!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I might bid on this one just for memory sake!



That would be interesting....


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 1, 2015)

$75

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

Skin that smoke wagon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 1, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Skin that smoke wagon!



@SENC Will be your Huckleberry

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 2, 2015)

Alright, folks, let's make this interesting. I've never used a call before but this thing is too beautiful not to bid on so how about $100.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 2, 2015)

frankp said:


> Alright, folks, let's make this interesting. I've never used a call before but this thing is too beautiful not to bid on so how about $100.


Now that is a good start! 

C'mon, guys, think of the value of this call - it is, after all, the winner of the inaugural WB Pot Call Contest, winning both appearance and sound categories. This one needs to be bid up, for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

What is the type of wood.......the call is awsome look'n !!


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Good Taste ! Why ripjack13 your an oak !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hmm....more like a bog oak. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> What is the type of wood.......the call is awsome look'n !!



Spalted Big Leaf Maple Burl Green Dyed and stabilized.Copper over glass.

Edit= I should have add wood is from @Mike1950 really sweet stuff. Takes dye very well and stabilizes great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 2, 2015)

I can't afford it but I'm with Andrew I wanna watch the gunfight!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 2, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> I can't afford it but I'm with Andrew I wanna watch the gunfight!!!!!


Pull up a chair, buddy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Pull up a chair, buddy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 3, 2015)

I seem to recall another auction to prevent sniping. Are we going to institute some kind of rule like that for these?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 92244


That's one of the better pictures of you, Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

frankp said:


> I seem to recall another auction to prevent sniping. Are we going to institute some kind of rule like that for these?



Sniping cannot be stopped and IMO shouldn't be. It's part and parcel to any auction. That's why even the physical auctions say 

_going once . . . going twice . . . . _

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

The end time is also set so no one should have any problem participating. Many ebay auctions end late at night which means mostly the professional buyers/sellers get the chance to snipe. Not so with a 7PM end time - almost everyone has the same opportunity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> The end time is also set so no one should have any problem participating. Many ebay auctions end late at night which means mostly the professional buyers/sellers get the chance to snipe. Not so with a 7PM end time - almost everyone has the same opportunity.


 I do not know about that it is past my  bedtime...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not know about that it is past my  bedtime...



Perfect planning!!! @Kevin told me to change the time so it would be past your bedtime. 
I wanted it to end much much earlier....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Perfect planning!!! @Kevin told me to change the time so it would be past your bedtime.


 WHATTT That da...ned Irishman.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Perfect planning!!! @Kevin told me to change the time so it would be past your bedtime.
> I wanted it to end much much earlier....




Kevin suggested. Kevin didn't tell. 

Marc he wakes up at 3 a.m. and at his age it takes about 3/4 of a day to clear the cobwebs. Cut him some slack it takes him 2 hours just to find his box of metamucil and mix it up.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Kevin suggested. Kevin didn't tell.
> 
> Marc he wakes up at 3 a.m. and at his age it takes about 3/4 of a day to clear the cobwebs. Cut him some slack it takes him 2 hours just to find his box of metamucil and mix it up.
> 
> ...


 WHAT!!!............. See I know that is not me- I could not grow that much facial hair in a month............


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Kevin suggested. Kevin didn't tell.



I love when Kevin refers to himself in the third person....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I love when Kevin refers to himself in the third person....



That's not something Kevin ever does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 4, 2015)

For some of the more elderly folks @Mike1950 to help on those rough days! Plus if you care for a smoke some real tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 4, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> For some of the more elderly folks @Mike1950 to help on those rough days! Plus if you care for a smoke some real tobacco.
> 
> View attachment 92322


I know a guy that makes tube calls out of those little Doans cans. There are two sizes and I have one of each. they are kind of cool and sound great.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Dec 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Calm down, rip, it is still a bit early for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

1st place in its class with a perfect score and 1st place in decorative with over 50% of the vote and nobody is bidding on this? This is for the kids after all!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 5, 2015)

Well said, Rodney. Plus, I heard it smells like sausage. 150.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## frankp (Dec 5, 2015)

@SENC , is that a bid?


----------



## SENC (Dec 5, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

frankp said:


> @SENC , is that a bid?



It ain't chicken liver.


----------



## SENC (Dec 5, 2015)

Take it from me, I dare you. Any of you. 

Unless you don't want to help the kids.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

This Copper top call does work extremely well!!





Just Sayin!!!!

EDIT- These were called with a different Copper/Glass call made from stabilized FBE Burl
Just for clarity. The call in the auction has never been hunted with unless @ripjack13 snuck out and used it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

And, it smells like sausage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


>



Someone checks the smiley list regularly. I only added that and a couple others yesterday. You win the rubber ducky. Send a PM to @SENC he said he will donate one of his. You might want to sanitize it to get all the soap scum off he still takes bubble baths you know . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Well speak up folks!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well speak up folks!!


Yeah!!! I can't bid on anything else until someone outbids me for this one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

I didnt see that in the rules!!


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I didnt see that in the rules!!


That was in Mrs. SENC's rules!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

HaHa Ha you have a boss too. Mine says why you want to buy it back ? That's stupid just make another!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> HaHa Ha you have a boss too. Mine says why you want to buy it back ? That's stupid just make another!!


Yep, I started to buy a duck call of mine at a local fundraiser and got shot down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

29 minutes guys


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2015)

SENC said:


> Well said, Rodney. Plus, I heard it smells like sausage. 150.



Winner winner turkey and deer sausage dinner!!!...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanos, Rodney and Marc!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks Henry for donating to a good cause. I believe you will like that call.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2015)

SENC said:


> Thanos,



Thanos had nothing to do with this. How dare you....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> Well said, Rodney. Plus, I heard it smells like sausage. 150.


Please let me know here in this topic, when you have donated for this call.
thank you.


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2015)

Done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 92079
> 
> View attachment 92080





SENC said:


> Well said, Rodney. Plus, I heard it smells like sausage. 150.



I just noticed something.....Henry paid 150 and the picture of the call oddly resembles 150....

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I just noticed something.....Henry paid 150 and the picture of the call oddly resembles 150....



That's . . . . . really . . . . nice . . . . Marc. 

Also did you notice that all the losers were green with envy, and the call is . . . . green! Too weird. In addition, most of the bids in this thread were round numbers, and the call itself is . . . round! Furthermore, Henry's IQ and the number of the call are twins! What are the odds?! And if that wasn't enough, the call has 9 holes; that's how many holes it takes Henry to shoot par for an average 18 hole course! Twilight zone stuff man. Oh and finally look at that striker . . . . it's two-toned. It could be said to be two-faced . . . . I think it's certainly going to the right home. 


Brother, can you spare any of your meds?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2015)

LOLSHMSFOAIDMT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> LOLSHMSFOAIDMT



Lol I had to google that - that's funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

Holy moley, @Bigdrowdy1! Got home to Whiteville this evening to find a package from Marc containing your award-winning call. Not only do pictures not do this call justice, but man does it sound awesome! I kind of thought this one would go on a collectors shelf to get pulled out once in a while, but my bet is it will live in a vest during the spring. Great call, Rodney! Thanks again.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> Holy moley, @Bigdrowdy1! Got home to Whiteville this evening to find a package from Marc containing your award-winning call. Not only do pictures not do this call justice, but man does it sound awesome! I kind of thought this one would go on a collectors shelf to get pulled out once in a while, but my bet is it will live in a vest during the spring. Great call, Rodney! Thanks again.



You should have seen the maple he made that out of- I bet it drank a pint of juice to harden it.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> You should have seen the maple he made that out of- I bet it drank a pint of juice to harden it.....


I believe it, based on the weight! That thing is stout!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> You should have seen the maple he made that out of- I bet it drank a pint of juice to harden it.....[/QUOTE
> 
> @SENC u must be awestruck to miss that ^^^^

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Isn't just awesome!? Sound comes out of every spot on it. Even the bevel edge. It makes great purrs up there....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hope it does you well @SENC . Please use the call. That is why I make them. I really love this style and sound from these calls. My ceramic calls bring a new song to the dance area as well. Thanks for all the compliments guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2017)

SENC said:


> I believe it, based on the weight! That thing is stout!



Henry, have you used this one yet out hunting?


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Henry, have you used this one yet out hunting?


I took it out last spring (2016) but my fields and woods were quiet the 2 weekends I could get there. This year I didn't get out once. In NC, we only have spring seasons. I've given up my old lease so will be looking for new places to hunt next spring, hopefully with better luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2017)

We have spring and fall seasons up here...come on up. My buddy owns 200 acres. I get first dibs both seasons....



I hope you get a good spot, and a huge tom....


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2017)

@SENC you dove hunting this year?


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes, September 22 and 23rd. Are you?


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2017)

SENC said:


> Yes, September 22 and 23rd. Are you?


took it to a PM


----------

